# Comment partager des fichiers entre 2 ordinateurs via airport?



## Oflore (6 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Je possède 2 mac en système OS 10.3 équipés de carte airport  et je veux échanger des fichiers d'ordinateur à ordinateur via airport.
Malgré l'aide airport je me retrouve bloqué.
Pour les 2 ordinateurs, l'icône airport s'affiche bien avec le petit ordi à l'intérieur, mais la connexion internet m'indique que : "d'ordinateur à ordinateur Etat non disponible".
Pourtant appletalk est bien activé.

Que faaiire....
Y a t-il une bonne âme pour me sortir de cette délicate affaire?

Merci d'avance pour une réponse.

A+ Oflore


----------



## Oizo (6 Novembre 2006)

Voilà comment j'ai fait chez moi pour partager la connexion Internet, et par la même occasion les fichiers et les imprimantes entre mon iMac et mon iBook.

Sur le Mac principal, va dans les préférences système "Partage". Dans l'onglet "Internet", tu actives le partage via Airport et tu règles les options (mot de passe...) Si le pare-feu est activé n'oublie pas de cocher les partages.

Sur le second Mac, activer le Airport, sélectionner le Mac qui apparaît dans la liste (menu Airport), puis rentrer le mot de passe. Le partage fonctionne maintenant entre les deux Macs.


----------



## Oflore (7 Novembre 2006)

Salut Oizo et merci de ta réponse.

Cependant je viens d'appliquer tes conseils et j'en suis toujours au même résultat!
Mais je remarque que lorsque je vais dans :
Préférences Système > Partage > le menu local : Internet et que j'active Airport dans le menu local "pour partager votre connexion depuis:", il n'apparait dans la fenêtre de dessous, comme port, que "Ethernet intégré".

Est ce que Airport devrait normalement apparaître?
Si oui comment je peux le faire apparaître?

Merci aux internautes qui ont des idées lumineuses sur cet épineux problème.

A+ Oflore.


----------



## fpoil (7 Novembre 2006)

on va essayer de reprendre depuis le d&#233;but :

tes deux ordinateurs se connectent &#224; internet par airport ? par ethernet ? tu as un routeur o&#249; une box (freebox, livebox...) ?


----------



## Oflore (7 Novembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> on va essayer de reprendre depuis le d&#233;but :
> 
> tes deux ordinateurs se connectent &#224; internet par airport ? par ethernet ? tu as un routeur o&#249; une box (freebox, livebox...) ?


Actuellement aucun des ordinateurs n'est connecté à un routeur ou une box ou par un cable ethernet. Je ne fonctionne qu'avec un modem intégré 56K pour chaque ordi. Je compte prendre une box pour l'adsl. Laquelle? Je verrais d'ici une semaine.
Cependant on m'a assuré que je pouvais communiquer entre les deux ordi via Airport sans passer  par un routeur, une box ou par un cable ethernet. est-ce vrai?

Merci de ta réponse.

A+ Oflore.


----------



## fpoil (8 Novembre 2006)

cela s'appelle une connexion adhoc,

&#224; mon humble avis :

1) tu vas sur pref systeme/partage sur l'ordinateur que l'on appellera "principal"
2) tu choisis "partager votre connexion depuis" : modem interne
3) "aux ordinateurs via": airport

repere le "nom de l'ordinateur" : ce sera le nom de ton resau airport

ensuite toujours sur cet ordinateur principal :

1) pref systeme/reseau, dans l'onglet "afficher" tu choisis "airport"
2) onglet tcp/ip :

configurer ipv4 : "manuellement"
adresse ip : 192.168.1.1
sous reseau : 255.255.255.0 


ensuite sur l'ordinateur secondaire :


1) pref systeme/reseau, tu te cr&#233;es une configuration appell&#233;e par exemple test
1)  dans l'onglet "afficher" tu choisis "airport"
2) onglet tcp/ip :

configurer ipv4 : "manuellement"
adresse ip : 192.168.1.2
sous reseau : 255.255.255.0 
routeur : 192.168.1.1

tu cliques sur appliquer


voil&#224;, lorque tu cliquera sur l'icone airport de ton ordi secondairte tu devrais voir le r&#233;seau cr&#233;&#233; par ton ordi principal

ps : bien sur sur chaque ordi le partage des fichiers mac devra &#234;tre valid&#233;

ensuite sur chauqe ordi, du finder tu cliques sur l'icone "reseau"


----------



## Oflore (14 Novembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> cela s'appelle une connexion adhoc,
> 
> &#224; mon humble avis :
> 
> ...


Salut Fpoil
J'ai suivi tes instructions et j'ai toujours le m&#234;me pb. Dans connexion internet cela marque toujours dans l'&#233;tat : 
"ordinateur &#224; ordinateur
&#233;tat non disponible"

Lorsque je fais le test Ping dans l'utilitaire r&#233;seau, celui-ci m'indique bien que les cartes airports fonctionnent et dans connexion internet dans le menu local r&#233;seaux: les r&#233;seaux de chaque ordinateur apparaissent et la barre de r&#233;ception est &#224; fond.
Cependant les ic&#244;nes des disques durs n'apparaissent pas dans l'autre ordinateur ni sur le bureau ni dans la fen&#234;tre r&#233;seau alors que l'ic&#244;ne de l'ordinateur.local de chaque ordi est bien dans sa fen&#234;tre r&#233;seau.
Lorsque je vais dans le finder>aller>se connecter au serveur que je tape l'adresse de l'autre ordi : afp://192.168.1.1/ ou afp://192.168.1.2/ il m'indique &#233;chec de la connexion.

Mon ordi est en OS 10.3
Que faire, que faire. Je n'ai toujours pas de r&#233;ponse.

Si quelqu'un &#224; la r&#233;ponse??????


----------



## fpoil (14 Novembre 2006)

Lorsque tu es sur l'ordi secondaire, qu'est ce que tu choisis comme r&#233;seau dans l'icone airport ?

&#224; priori tu devrais choisir le r&#233;seau cr&#233;&#233; par l'ordi principal avec comme config r&#233;seau "test"


----------



## Oflore (16 Novembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> Lorsque tu es sur l'ordi secondaire, qu'est ce que tu choisis comme r&#233;seau dans l'icone airport ?
> 
> &#224; priori tu devrais choisir le r&#233;seau cr&#233;&#233; par l'ordi principal avec comme config r&#233;seau "test"


Lorsque je suis sur l'ordi secondaire je choisi le r&#233;seau cr&#233;&#233; par l'ordi principal avec comme config r&#233;seau "test".

Effectivement il apparait dans la fen&#234;tre r&#233;seau de chaque ordi l'ic&#244;ne de l'autre ordi.

* J'essaye de me connecter &#224; partir du mac1 sur le mac 2, une fen&#234;tre apparait me demandant si je veux me connecter sur le mac 2 avec un mot de passe.
J'ai essayer plusieurs options.
1) Ayant lu dans le forum que je peux me passer du mot de passe si je n'en avais pas rentr&#233; un (ce qui est le cas, du moins je le pense), je clic sur connecter. une fen&#234;tre apparait me demandant de recommencer car mauvais mot de passe.
2) Je tape un mot de passe habituel du mac 1: idem.
3) Je tape un mot de passe habituel du mac 2: idem.

*J'essaye de me connecter &#224; partir du mac2 sur le mac1, une fen&#234;tre apparait indiquant : tentative de connexion au serveur. un d&#233;compte commen&#231;ant &#224; 120 secondes s'affiche puis le temps pass&#233;: &#233;chec de la connexion.
Je pr&#233;cise que dans l'ic&#244;ne airport, le r&#233;seau du mac 1 (test) est reconnu, que les signaux de r&#233;ception sont au maximum et que sur l'ordi secondaire je choisi le r&#233;seau cr&#233;&#233; par l'ordi principal avec comme config r&#233;seau "test".
Mais il indique toujours pour l'Etat : ordinateur &#224; ordinateur &#233;tat indisponible.

J'ai suivi aussi les conseils que tu as laiss&#233; &#224; ETIENNEMACBOOK, il se passe la m&#234;me chose.

Rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;.... j'enrage.....

Que faire?

Bien le salut, Oflore.

P.S: Je laisse un message &#224; ETIENNEMACBOOK pour voir si cela marche pour lui.


----------



## fpoil (16 Novembre 2006)

1) est ce que lorsque tu te connectes au mac2, tu utilises bien le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe d'un compte ouvert sur ce mac2 (voir dans preference systeme/comptes)

2) est ce que si tu te connectes en invit&#233; c'est bon (tu as alors acc&#232;s en lecture mais pas en ecriture sur mac2, sauf dans la boite de reception (dans le dossier public) o&#249; tu peux d&#233;poser des fichiers


----------



## Oflore (21 Novembre 2006)

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; ta premi&#232;re question : 1) mon code secret &#233;tait le bon 2) c'&#233;tait le nom d'utilisateur qui n'&#233;tait pas le bon. 
Maintenant c'est r&#233;gl&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; pr&#233;f&#233;rence systeme/comptes.
Cependant, maintenant j'arrive g&#233;n&#233;ralement &#224; me connecter  &#224; partir du mac1 sur le mac2, Mais rarement l'inverse. Le mac2 m'affiche une fen&#234;tre indiquant recherche de connexion au serveur. un d&#233;compte commen&#231;ant &#224; 120 secondes s'affiche puis le temps pass&#233;: &#233;chec de la connexion. Le mac 2 ne trouve pas le serveur.

J'ai essay&#233; en cr&#233;ant un nouveau r&#233;seau en inversant le serveur (Mac2 devient mac1 et inversement). Toujours &#233;chec de la connexion.
En g&#233;n&#233;ral les 2 macs sont &#224; proximit&#233; (1m de distance).
Je suis arriv&#233; &#224; 2 reprises pour connecter les 2 macs entre eux (c'est &#224; dire avoir respectivement les disque durs de chaque ordi dans la fen&#234;tre r&#233;seau de l'autre).
Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai r&#233;ussi ces 2 fois l&#224; et que la plupart du temps je suis en &#233;chec de connexion.

Que faire?

Merci d'avance pour les r&#233;ponses.

Oflore


----------

